
Behavior of mice aboard the International space station [pdf] - tokai
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-40789-y.pdf
======
tokai
Video of the race tracking behavior here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7lgj3aZ8dU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7lgj3aZ8dU)

